# Simple apartment setup...2.0...will eventualy be 5.1



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is what I have

Samsung Slimfit 30" tube TV...Love the picture

Pair of recently aquired KG 4.2's (hard to tell but they are angled in the same on both sides.) Music and movies sound amazing with these speakers. I am considering geting a pair of KG 5.2s for the mains...I would love to find a 5.2 with a damaged cabinet and rebuild it to a horizontal configuration for the center channel...then I will use the 4.2 for surrounds.

I know...the stand is dark...we bought it to match the woodwork in our old apartment...but the nice thing about the dark wood is it dosn't reflect alot of light when watching movies.










Equipment

Samsung upconvert DVD player...excelent picture and SQ

XBOX 360 & Yamaha Reciver










U can kind of see in the top pic the gap that the door on the right side of the stand has. It shifted abit when we moved so it dosn't close all the way it stays open about a half inch unless you pull it up on it when closing. I kept it like that to allow air to flow through. I also cut a huge hole out of the cardboard stuff on the back of the stand. I also have rubber isopucks under the XBOX to keep it from vibrating the shelf and to help the air flow through the unit. If I leave the door propped open u can feel warm air blow out of the back of the stand when the XBOX is running. 

I also have a FI Q18 dual 2ohm sub that I would like to build as a sonosub....but the 2 10s and 2 passives in the 4.2s and an 18 may bother the neighbors so I'll probably wait untill we get a house.










Not a bad setup for a 9ftx10ft room...oh yeah...this is along the 10ft wall...and we have vintage 9ft sofa.
Thanks for looking, 
Brian


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

3 identical speakers across the front almost always sounds best, sounds like you have a good plan in the works.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

yeah...it just makes sence to me...a friend of mine has a JBL mix and match setup that has large towers then a really small center and the timbre just sounds way off and kind of ruins the experience.


----------

